

Driving Disrupted: Driverless Cars Change Everything - JulianMorrison
http://www.slideshare.net/sparksandhoney/autonomous-slideshare-pdf

======
jenwike
That picture makes me think: straight jacket. soft and comfortable. relaxing.
will it wreck into something? are they watching tv? why is she wearing
sunglasses because it's not so bright. they are from the future.

